# Lady bikepark camp 2013 winterberg



## jenni1504 (1. Juli 2013)

*






Mädels*, heute kann ich euch ein ganz besonderes Schmankerl anbieten - *
unser LADY BIKEPARK CAMP 2013 in Winterberg*.

Mit dabei: Solveig Lindgren und Patricia Rupp, Fahrtechniktrainerinnen bei RidingStyle.

Zudem wird die Crew von Propain Bikes dabei sein und euch das neue Lady Bike TYEE FLO zum testen bereit stellen.

Weiterhin gibt es eine Goody-Bag für jede Teilnehmerinnen von unseren Kooperationspartnern.

Weitere Infos gibts auf der Webseite vom Tri Berg Reisen.

Freue mich auf euch!


----------



## NiBi8519 (2. Juli 2013)

Hi,

ist ja ne super Sache, nur eine Frage dazu:
Brauche ich ein DH Bike unbedingt?
In der Beschreibung steht "Ein funktionsfähiges, geländetaugliches Mountainbike"....

Kann man das mit nem AM/EN fahren?

Sorry für die vlt. etwas blöde Frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jenni1504 (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo Schranzi,

mit einem Enduro kannst du das auch locker fahren. Ansonsten gibt es natürlich vor Ort die Möglichkeit ein Porpain Bike zu testen und auch ein Bike auszuleihen.

Viele Grüße
Jenni


----------



## NiBi8519 (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo Jenni,

danke für die Schnelle Antwort! Dann muss es nur noch von der Zeit passen und ich bin dabei 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## jenni1504 (2. Juli 2013)

super, freu mich schon total drauf!


----------



## Schnitte (2. Juli 2013)

also in WBerg braucht man auf keiner der Strecken zwangsweise ein DH  im gegenteil, auf dem Singletrail hat man mit einem Enduro mehr Spaß  da würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen
Ansonsten kann ich die Bikes von Propain nur empfehlen


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (2. Juli 2013)

Heißt, reichen 150mm Federweg?? Wenn ja, bin ich dabei

Wenn nicht: wie teuer ist das Leihen eines Enduro-Bikes?


----------



## jenni1504 (2. Juli 2013)

Die Downhill Strecke kÃ¶nntest du damit vielleicht nicht fahren aber der Rest dÃ¼rfte okay sein. Und wenn du dann doch Lust auf etwas mehr Federweg hast, schnappste dir einfach ein TYEE FLO 

Einen Downhiller im Park auszuleihen kostet 51,00 â¬ pro Tag.


----------



## Schnitte (3. Juli 2013)

ich selber bin zwar an dem Datum nicht da, aber mich wÃ¼rde trotzdem mal interessieren was in dem Preis enthalten 
299 â¬ inkl. Liftticket, Fahrtechniktraining, Unterkunft und Verpflegung oder wie ist der Preis zu verstehen?


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (3. Juli 2013)

Ist die DH Strecke im Programm eingebunden?

Für wen genau ist denn der Kurs? Ich hab vor Kurzem an nem Camp teilgenommen als Fortgeschrittene. Wäre ich damit qualifiziert? (von Absätzen heruntergesprungen bin ich bisher noch nicht)


----------



## jenni1504 (3. Juli 2013)

Der Preis gilt inkl. Unterkunft in einem Ferienhaus, Fahrtechniktraining für beide Tage, dem BBQ am Abend und einer Goody Bag unserer Kooperationspartner. Den restlichen Zeitraum müsste man sich selber verpflegen. Zudem wird ein Fotograf anwesend sein, das alle Teilnehmerinnen später tolle Actionbilder mit nach Hause nehmen können.

Das Fahrtechniktraining wird ganz individuell dem Können der Gruppe angepasst. Da wir zwei Trainerinnen dabei haben, wird die Gruppe wahrscheinlich auch aufgeteilt werden können. Jeder kann dann das fahren was Spaß macht und seine Technik verbessert. Die DH Strecke werden wir sicher auch mal in Angriff nehmen 

Am Ende des Wocheendes schaffst du es dann bestimtm auch Absätze zu springen. Dies ist auch eines meiner persönlichen Ziele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (3. Juli 2013)

Ruppi-Konuppi schrieb:


> Ist die DH Strecke im Programm eingebunden?
> 
> Für wen genau ist denn der Kurs? Ich hab vor Kurzem an nem Camp teilgenommen als Fortgeschrittene. Wäre ich damit qualifiziert? (von Absätzen heruntergesprungen bin ich bisher noch nicht)



bei der DH Strecke in WiBe brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Alle Schlüsselstellen sind umfahrbar und große Absätze sind nicht drin  alles halb so wild


----------

